# sandy hook to long branch



## jjircal (Jun 5, 2006)

just thought i would ask if it would be worth the the 2 hour drive on sunday togo surf fishing near sandy hook? what would be biting? is the surf fishing any good in the cold!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I heard some striper are being caught along OC in MD, mostly fly fishing. Also heard tog is good off the boats within the three mile and some striper also inside the EEZ. I've been thinking a late Feb or early March trip. Maybe coordinate for Cape May so we can be sure there's enough on the head boat to go out.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

hubby & i fish the hook - haven't heard of too much there in the recent past -- rudde dogg might know more


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*da hook*

With the price of gas I would stay home. Haven't heard a thing that would make the trip worth your while.... give it a month or so...


----------

